# Storm brewing over Glacier



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

A friend of mine took this picture of a storm brewing over a glacier that I ride past each day on my fishing charters,... thought it was pretty cool...


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*TALK ABOUT AMAZING .......THAT IS ONE BAD AZZ PICTURE THANKS FOR SHARING*


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow nice pic! Mother nature sure is purdy.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That pic is cool, it looks fake, but I know it's real. I would run into my basement and hide if I ever saw that coming. LOL


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Awesome picture, do you know what camera he took that with?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Awsome photo, thanks for sharing.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

crazy pic......its now my background:salute:


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Mark13;557324 said:


> Awesome picture, do you know what camera he took that with?


I don't have any idea,.. but he usually has 2 or 3 cameras with him at all times,... he took a bunch of this,... he said he got drenched right after he took them.. haha.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pic....im def saving it!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Unbelievable picture, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

i second that icyman


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

iceyman;557330 said:


> crazy pic......its now my background:salute:


Same here Icy


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

that's a great pic! like to see some more.. thanks


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

very nice. Someday i will get there to see that part of the country


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

iceyman;557330 said:


> crazy pic......its now my background:salute:


makes a good one too.

amazing picture.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'd turn around and head back as fast as I could if I saw that. 

Great pic


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

amazing pic, looks beautiful up there.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Cool pic. 
What Glacier is that ? 
Al Gore told me they were all melted LOL pumpkin:


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

T-MAN;595249 said:


> Cool pic.
> What Glacier is that ?
> Al Gore told me they were all melted LOL pumpkin:


Guess he missed a couple around here,... this is part of Shoup Glacier, just outside of Valdez, Alaska. I think he was wrong about more than just a few things,....


----------

